# Breaking the seal: Myth, or not?



## o hey tyler (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, so I am sure the lot of you have heard of "breaking the seal" in reference to drinking alcoholic beverages. What is your take on urinating after drinking heavily. Does it make you have to pee every 10 minutes? Or does it have no effect on your bladder whatsoever? I've been drinking a lot of beer tonight, and noticed that once I hit the bathroom for the first time, I needed to go increasingly frequently. 

DISCUSS.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 17, 2011)

If its a problem, stop drinking so much beer. (A good 12 or 15 year single malt is much gentler on your bladder.)


But you do have a point. It happens with any fluid though, once you are full additional volume has to go somewhere.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2011)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> >>SNIP>>> have to pee every that once I hit the bathroom for the first time, I needed to go increasingly frequently.
> 
> DISCUSS.



Naw...it's just that you were becoming more intoxicated with each passing beer, and _*it only seemed as if*_ you were hitting the can more frequently...but you were not...just gettin' more drunk...that's my story and...I'll change it as soon as it becomes politically expedient...call me Newt...


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree that drinking heartier smaller quantities would be much better for my bladder. But, MacAllan Cask Strength doesn't tickle my fancy. It's a bit too rugged for me! I do enjoy beer. I just don't enjoy urinating so much.  I agree, that once your bladder is full, the fluid needs to go somewhere, but what I don't understand is why once I drink 3 beers I need to pee for the first time. But every beer after that I need to pee immediately after. I wish it weren't so!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 17, 2011)

Derrel said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Newt Gingrich 2012, right? 

:lmao:


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 18, 2011)

Fluids in...fluids out. I mean it's not like you drink water in the same fashion eh? If you drink, beer especially, you will have to urinate as your body only absorbs what it needs. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 18, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Fluids in...fluids out. I mean it's not like you drink water in the same fashion eh? If you drink, beer especially, you will have to urinate as your body only absorbs what it needs. I'm sure you know that.



I think as you drink more your liver is just telling you "Hey, that sh!t your drinking is toxic mutherfocker!"  


And remember.....


----------



## Scuba (Dec 18, 2011)

alcohol has a diuretic effect which is why you have to pee more when you drink.  Also the volume of liquid that comes with the beer makes you have to go more as well.  The reason there is "breaking the seal" is both the intoxication factor and thinking you are going more but there is also more of the diuretic building up in your system causing you to loose more water.  BTW it effects the kidneys not the bladder.


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2011)

lol.....I've missed you Tyler!
I also had to pee way too much last night.


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 18, 2011)

When I was a young fellow and drank a moderate amount of beer, it always seemed that I'd drink a pint of beer and pee a quart.


----------



## KenC (Dec 18, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> When I was a young fellow and drank a moderate amount of beer, it always seemed that I'd drink a pint of beer and pee a quart.



Yes, they say "you don't buy beer, you only rent it," but it's really more like a balloon mortgage.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 18, 2011)

Truth, alcohol is a diuretic and inhibits the release of ADH which is a hormone that limits the amount of urine produced in the body. So when you drink alcohol this hormone is not inhibitted anymore by the ADH which in turn causes you to pee a whole hell of a lot more.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Truth, alcohol is a diuretic and inhibits the release of ADH which is a hormone that limits the amount of urine produced in the body. So when you drink alcohol this hormone is not inhibitted anymore by the ADH which in turn causes you to pee a whole hell of a lot more.



Ack!!! All this science!!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry just finished my last nursing final of this semester and my heads full of this ****. Haha.


----------

